# Stink Bugs



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

Stink bugs are back!!! does this mean a bad winter?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They like smelly clams?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

^ hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Had stink bugs last year pretty bad. You know how that turned out. The 2 years prior we had a bad case of the lady bugs which turned out to be very snow winters. So to answer your question, who knows.


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Bugs*

Funny last year we had NO stink bugs, 2 and 3 years ago we had Billions of stink bugs. Very interesting. Where are the bees nest on trees this year? If low no snow?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Stink bugs are sometimes a "personal problem", more than GV means, though


When you see stinkbugs, the most important thing is to "NOT" squish them, When you kill the bastards, they release their pheromone, and it attracts all the other stink bugs to your location. I have a lot of clients who found this out the wrong way, by telling their kids to squish them on site. Problem is, when you release their pheromone into the air, it stays for several months, and with the prevailing winds, the other stink bugs are alerted to a "sexual fun fest" that someone is offering up the block.... hence the influx of more stink bugs.

Best thing to do is to catch them (without stirring them up too much) in a ziplock bag, and throw it in the trash. you can put a cotton ball coated with bug killer in the bag if you want to feel better about catching the annoyance, but eventually they starve to death anyway.

so.... DON"T SMUSH THEM !.... or at least if you do, go to the neighbors house you personally don't like, and have a smush fest there. (sounds like something GV would do)



BTW, The weather thing ?

Last year, no white oak acorns in my backyard. The year previous (with the 7 foot tall drifts in the backyard) the backyard was covered in acorns. This year, tons of acorns on the ground...

I think my trees know something


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Smush fest in the smuch room with Snookie?


----------



## Plow horse (Oct 18, 2009)

*Wow*

WOW is this TRUE? if you smush it releases a smell? WOW? Clams are to expensive to give them, HA HA!!!


----------

